# Graphics card fan stopping and going..



## reoutbreak (Apr 19, 2010)

Heya, this is my first post here so sorry if this is on the wrong forum. For two days now I've been hearing a strange noise from my computer. I decided to check it out and I see that it's my graphics card fan(XFX radeon hd 4890). Around every 15 seconds the cards fan stops and then starts up again. I've tried cleaning the card to make sure if anything was obstructing the fan from working properly, but I could not find anything. Any idea what is wrong/and how I can fix this problem?(and if any more info is needed I can supply it)


----------



## GfxCardDemon (Apr 19, 2010)

Heh. Probably should've bought a NVIDEA card, bro. Have fun waiting over 2 weeks to ship it and have them to fix it.

Goodluck with that...LoL!!!!


----------



## UTMorpheus (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you troll for your useful recommendation of a manufacturer who's cards are known rebrands and over-overclocks of old technology. On a more serious note have you downloaded the latest (Catalyst 10.3) drivers from ATI's site direct(Not XFX)? Try that, then open up Catalyst Control Center in Advanced mode, goto the Overclocking portion of the control center, and see if there is an option for manual fan control. If there is set the fan to approx 50% and see if your problem persists. If there is no fan control, goto Guru3d.net and download a program called "RivaTuner". Don't mess with anything regarding clock speeds or other settings, but there is a place where you can manually set the fan speed of almost any GFX card. If your fan still keeps dropping then it's likely to be either a power or card problem; since XFX has a lifetime warranty on nearly every card they sell I would RMA the card and get a replacement.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open the ATI Control Panel. Click 'Graphics' at the top left of the window and select ATI Overdrive from the dropdown menu.

Put a checkmark in the 'Enable ATI Overdrive' and 'Enable Manual Fan Control' boxes and click the Apply button, then set the fan speed to 40% and click Apply again. This will keep the fan running at a constant speed, preventing it from fluctuating.

40% is ok for general desktop use, but for fullscreen games remove the check from 'Enable Manual Fan Control' or set it to 70-80% to prevent overheating.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

GfxCardDemon said:


> Heh. Probably should've bought a NVIDEA card, bro. Have fun waiting over 2 weeks to ship it and have them to fix it.
> 
> Goodluck with that...LoL!!!!


If your going to flame another gpu brand at least learn how to spell nvidia correctly.:laugh:


----------



## TrueUSPatriot (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah demon, he asked for help, not trolls...truley immature and obtuse. Oh and by the way Morpheus, Nvidia doesn't overclock their old technology. That was just a rumor created by Radeon for their "Fans". Usually those who simply prefer Radeon become ignorant and stubborn and they tend to believe it and spread it just so they can seemingly prove their opinion is fact when it comes to radeon being better then Nvidia when really it's still an opinion. Now I could see if you were an actual engineer who worked at Nvidia and showed proof of employment then that's a different story. But I'm pretty sure you don't work there, so you're really saying what you hear, and what you hear is false rumors. Oh and dont feed me the "I have a friend that works for them" that doesn't work with me either. Nvidia and Radeon are both good graphic cards, but most cpu manufacturers prefer Nvidia, as well as various gaming companies, popular ones at that. That alone just proves that the rumor is false, and thats also saying Nvidia is better then Radeon. However reguardless of who prefers which card more, it's still all opinions none the less. Both do what their suppose to do.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Name and Wattage of PSU?

Make and Model of computer?

If custom built then provide below:

MB
CPU
Video card
Ram


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

GfxCardDemon said:


> Heh. Probably should've bought a NVIDEA card, bro. Have fun waiting over 2 weeks to ship it and have them to fix it.
> 
> Goodluck with that...LoL!!!!


XFX is certainly not my first choice for an ATI chipped card and XFX support assuredly leaves much to be desired but ATI does offer the best bang for buck in GPU's.
I would suggest following Team Mate koala's suggestion.


----------



## WilliamBak (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to necro an old thread, but i've exactly the same issue, activating the overdrive doesn't seems to work when the fan is in "run & stop mode".

When i startup computer however i works fine, i see the fan going faster or slower. But after some time playing game, the fan is just out of control running and stopping every 10 15 sec...

Atm it says fan is at 100%, temp is 112° C and activity goes from 0-25%...

EDIT: Exactly like that video: ATI xfx radeon hd 4890 fan problem, PLEASE HELP! - YouTube , it seems to be a known issue with that card...


----------



## teegowebs (Jul 7, 2012)

in you catalyst control center hit preferences at the top and click restore factory defaults.

The card is fine, it just gets confused when you mess around with overdrive too much.


Ive had this issue for 2 days, just like in your video. The card speeds up a bit, then stops, and the card slowly overheats (even crashes the pc sometimes).

I tried cleaning it and stuff but nothing worked.

Restore Factory Default settings and the temp dropped from 110 to 75 in 5 mins.

Leave overdrive and manual fan control unchecked and apply. You may need to restart as well but I didnt have to.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Second resurrection of a two year old thread.

Closed.


----------

